# Fun, funny, cool speech topics!



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Aug 18, 2009)

hi all, 

I have to do a speech again this year. But thing is I need a topic...
It can be about anything! Anything, anything! I'm thinking on going to the fun side rather than the formal side. Some ideas i got are...

-Cats and Lions... how do they compare?
-Dogs are better than cats.
-How to determined that you are addicted to the internet.
-Ten fun things to do during an exam.
-Things i've learnt from my pets.
-How to find funny speech topics in 24hours.

Pretty weird stuff i know, but commmon my friend is doing a topic on chessboxing! (its a sport! google it )

So i don't have long but I really realy really need some help on speech topics... something easy, funny, and something that suits a teenager. Don't really mind, ANYTHING will be fine 

GET THINKING!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Aug 18, 2009)

here's a good one.

Everything I Needed to Know in Life, I Learned in Kindergarten
Unbelievable but true!


PLEASE everyone! I'm really really desperate!


----------



## irishlops (Aug 18, 2009)

exam one!


----------



## pamnock (Aug 18, 2009)

Pick something you know well - funny things your animals have done, embarrassing moments, the life of a teenage pet owner, funny things about your hobbies, etc.

I love your idea "How to find funny speech topics in 24 hours."

Pam


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Aug 19, 2009)

Hmm... i tried all my speech ideas and my two favorites are dogs are better than cats and how to find a speech topic in 24hours. The speech topic topic (hehe) is a hard one to write, but is a really really good topic. Dogs are better than cats one is easy to write but is kinda boring...


----------



## Amy27 (Aug 19, 2009)

I love the topic, things I've learned from my pets. I think that would be interesting and you could make it funny too.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Aug 19, 2009)

it sounds so childish though doesn't it?


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Aug 19, 2009)

What about "boys, should wear dresses"


----------



## SunnyCait (Aug 19, 2009)

Oh Prisca, Boys Should Wear Dresses!!!

You could be funny while making a social statement about gender roles.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Aug 19, 2009)

hahaha... what would be my points though??


----------



## SunnyCait (Aug 19, 2009)

Women wear slacks/trousers, why can't boys wear dresses/skirts?


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Aug 19, 2009)

lol i'm suppose to be speaking about that for 7 mins lol lol.. 

Um... that's its more confortable?


----------



## SunnyCait (Aug 19, 2009)

Easier to pee!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Aug 19, 2009)

my teacher would kill me!  haha


----------

